# 1964 Fair Lady components



## 60sstuff (May 20, 2022)

Not exactly a Stingray or Muscle bike but it’s listed next to the Stingrays in the ‘64 consumer catalog.

I recently pulled out a box containing some excellent Survivor parts from a 1964 J88 Fair Lady (D463126 = April 24, 1964) that I purchased back in 2006 from a member here on the CABE, Rob (rfeagleye).

Nice Rose with White screen chain guard.
Handlebars, knurling only with white chubby grips.
Non crimp square back strut with the long Q-bolts having the early small Q on the head.
Beautiful Mens spin block pedals.
Crank SA-3-64 and sprocket.
Seat post 14’’ with clamp, AS bolt and nut.
Cadmium plated kickstand. 
Handlebar stem with no Max Hdt. and the rare triangle sticker.
Plus other goodies from this bike.

The White with Rose Fair Lady photo was taken from the Liz Fried book which shows a large reflector added to the strut.
Originally these bikes came with an 1-3/4’’ stimsonite reflector mounted on the back of the rear fender.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 23, 2022)

The Original Persons square back seat strut with the added #9739 Stingray reflector assembly that came on this D4 Fair Lady.

The reflector assembly (5601-A) that a Fair Lady came with is shown in the 1964 Schwinn master catalog.
Someone was being extra protective by adding the 3’’ two-pie Stimsonite to the back of this Ladies bike.

This early strut with it’s factory “flash chrome” is in excellent condition showing few minor flaws.

As with all early “non crimp” seat struts the Q-bolts are extra long for mounting the Solo Polo seat.
The bolts that came with this D4 strut have the “small” Q on the head, opposed to the more common later version “large” Q on the head.
I show several photos showing the difference.


----------



## Dbike (May 23, 2022)

Wow, so much good information.


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2022)

Killer Fair Lady goodies. Non crimped sissy bar. On those early Fair Lady’s didn’t they share the same size pedals as the boy’s bikes.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 24, 2022)

stoney,

Yes, the Fair Lady did have mens pedals by the looks of the photo in the consumer catalog, the part number I underlined in red and the ones I got with the rest of the ‘64 parts.

BTW, these same “spin block” pedals also came on both my Survivor 63 Stingrays (H3, L3), plus my E4 Opal and H4 Lime.


----------



## Livmojoe (May 24, 2022)

Awesome stuff Chris! I can smell the cosmoline through the pictures 😜


----------



## AndyA (May 25, 2022)

Nice! But to have the proper gear for riding that bike, where can you pick up a pair of those white Keds Oxford sneakers?


----------



## rfeagleye (May 25, 2022)

I can't believe you still have this stuff after all these years Chris! Those were some great parts, I remember that bike. It was an eBay purchase with a poor description and poor pictures in Columbus, OH. I won the bike and went to pick it up. It had great parts but WOW I don't remember them being that nice! 

The sissy bar is in amazing condition and I didn't realize it had the small Q head bolts back then. I'm so glad you still have the parts, you'll find something great to use them on!


----------



## 60sstuff (May 26, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> Awesome stuff Chris! I can smell the cosmoline through the pictures 😜



Hi John,

Yup, there’s evidence of that gooey (cosmoline) substance on several items from this ‘64 Fair Lady, including the handlebar clamp bolt and washer.

A testament of the Originality of these Survivor parts.


----------

